# Need help with 12" 2537 wiring please



## Investigator (Nov 10, 2017)

Folks, what I have seems to be a fully factory Logan 2537 turret lathe with a 2 speed motor from the factory.  The issue I am having is the 2 speed switch.  Everything is wired up, as it was when I got it, I haven't moved any wiring on the switches.  The only wires I have hooked up are in the junction box on the outside of the cabinet to go to the phase converter.

So, again, the wires on the switches havent been moved.  Also, I haven't connected power to the lathe yet until I get an answer to the following problem:

The 2 speed motor switch doesn't rotate.  both the forward and reverse switch and the hi low speed switch are drum switches.  the hi low speed switch doesnt rotate, and it appears the contacts  are not engaged.  Im not sure what to do, and dont want to apply power until I know what is going on.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 10, 2017)

How hard is it to get a close look at the switch innards?  Maybe a brass contact folded and got jammed in there? 
Definitely take a look first before you power it- you might end up taking the switch out altogether
Mark


----------



## Mr Mike (Nov 10, 2017)

you have a photo...? Might not be a rotary switch, the high low contacts could be fused as well from sitting so long...


----------



## Investigator (Nov 10, 2017)

User error on this one folks, mine and the previous owners.  turns out that the switch knobs appear to be replacements, either that or the mounting screws for the switches are replacements.  However it was done, the indicator on the knob was physically prevented from passing over the mounting screws.  I was afraid to force the switch to turn, and didnt look close enough at the switch and knob itself.

I ended up tightening things up and now it is good to go.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 11, 2017)

OK.  Does it run now?


----------



## Investigator (Nov 11, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  Does it run now?



Yes, runs well, forward, reverse, hi speed, low speed, and back gears.  Now if I just knew what I was doing....   .


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 11, 2017)

Heh heh!


----------

